# P&O Promo Codes ?



## Wooie1958 (Apr 6, 2018)

Anyone know of any P&O promo codes / offers for motorhomes on the Dover - Calais route          :bow:

Getting a bit twitchy now as departure is imminent       :scared:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks Graham   :wave:      we`re not bothered about the 2 hours extra driving and even with the 20% off they are still considerably dearer than P&0 Dover - Calais    :scared:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 6, 2018)

My motorhome is 7.5m so because i`m honest it comes into the " Motorhome < 4m x 10m " category with DFDS. Do they ever check ?

It actually looks a lot longer than that because it`s a low profile and i`ve been measured a few times on the smaller ferries.

I put it in the " 6m - 8m " bracket and when they look out the window i`ve had  ..............   yeah right, of course it is   :rolleyes2:

One guy measured it twice because he didn`t believe the first reading on the measuring wheel    :rolleyes2:  

Then he was as mad as hell      :mad2:          because he was convinced it was over 8m which would have put us in the top price bracket      :scared:

I had the Jezza smug look on my face as he barked   :mad1:    .....     7.5m    ......      at the girl on the desk who then took my booking   :dance:

On the return journey i was carefully measured again at the other end and it was still 7.5m           :dance:         the smug look returned      :wacko:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bump.

Not that far off now so i`ve just had a look at Eurotunnel ( never been on it )       :scared:       it`s nearly double the price of P&O and that`s without any promo code          :rolleyes2:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bump.

Pretty please      :bow:


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 16, 2018)

Don't know if this works for Mohos -
Your P&O Ferries code: GB18SPRING


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 17, 2018)

Edina said:


> Don't know if this works for Mohos -
> Your P&O Ferries code: GB18SPRING




Thanks Chris, i`ve already tried that and Motorhomes are excluded   :sad:


----------



## silverweed (Apr 17, 2018)

Tried promo for mh but not working


----------

